# 12 ft- Immortal Cemetery Styrofoam Facade



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

In addition to the Hearse I also made a new cemetery facade this yer It is based after a real facade I found a picture of off the net. Again styrofoam based some carving details and dollar store and thrift store items it is twelve foot tall and comes appart in 6 pieces for storage










http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=521


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow....Great job! I really like how you don't have to spend a lot to have a professional looking prop. Thanks for showing!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We can learn a lot from you. I also saw the hearse. 
Fantastic work on both projects.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What method did you use to carve the foam? This is beautiful.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love it. Do you have any close ups of the carving?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is awesome! I too would like to see some close up pics. Very cool.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That's not the 4' x 8' insulation foam is it? Where did you source such large pieces of foam? Very nice!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Very well executed! Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Jaybo, those are definitely not the 4x8 sheets we're used to seeing, they look MUCH thicker and of a different grade.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

the styofoam i use i got from a industrial dump site they are 4 foot by 4 foot by 8 inches thick there was literally a semi truck load of it I manages to pick up about 20 to 30 pieces of it for free, I think it is also used for floating docks and that sort of thing its the same grade as the other white styro you get at hardware stores


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful as is your other pieces of work. What do you use to connect the top & bottom 1/2's and secure to ground with all of the hellish wind you get up there?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What an amazing find on the styrofoam. Maybe worth checking the marinias around here to see if they have anything like it.
Also, that is excellent work on the carving. Some close up pics of the individual carvings would be wonderful. What tools are you using to carve with?


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I use two things to carve with mainly a sharp utility knife the ulfa type and sandpaper the white styro as most of you know is not as dense as the pink, it is harder to carve for that reason you can do details but they have to be exagerated or not as defined, i added some closer pictures of the prop with the carvings on that link


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm jealous. 



...of your talent and the score on the foam. Brilliant work!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Like all your props this is amazing!! I really love all the detail work you've put into it. The construction pics are great but do you have any pictures of the back of the facade? I'd be interested in seeing the support structure for such a large facade.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I covet.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is beyond cool. Would love to see some close-ups and the piece actually in place.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy crap.. thats awesome


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just creamed my pants. OMG.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

And some people think I go crazy with all the details on MY props! 

Great work!


----------



## helenback (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations! 
Your wall is awesome. 
Great work, and I am sure lots of sweat, imagination and engineering!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work! Great detail. That's an impressive facade.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! I love it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is just SICK man!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Truly fantastic work. Nice job!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

That is gorgeous love it


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll bet I think you're pretty talented don't I?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool great details


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Wow*

what can't you do with styrofoam...


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

That is architectural grade work, my friend. I would have no idea what I would do with such an enormous facade on Nov. 1...


----------

